# 67 GTO Build Thread



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm restoring a 67 GTO for a customer and thought I would post a build thread. I have all the loose panels ready for paint. Currently doing the bodywork on the main body now. Definately a cool project. For all the cars I've done this is actually my first GTO. I'll keep you posted on the progress. If you have any questions just ask.
Chadwa


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Is that Linden Green or Gulf Turquoise I see on the cowl section? Is the customer going back to the original color? I have a 67 convertible I'm re-doing back to the original Linden Green.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, pics of the tail panel replacement are interesting to me. I need to replace mine as well and am planning to use a piece of angle iron and clamps at the notches in the quarters to hold it in place too. Where did you get the panel and how was the fit? I need to replace the entire trunk floor too and will be getting the one piece assembly for that. Where in ND are you ? I bought my 67 in Minot last January.
Keep the pics coming as I am gearing up to get my body on a roto soon and start the floor and rocker replacement.
I'm betting it's Gulf Turquoise, same as mine.


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Gator67 said:


> Is that Linden Green or Gulf Turquoise I see on the cowl section? Is the customer going back to the original color? I have a 67 convertible I'm re-doing back to the original Linden Green.


I don't know what color it is. The customer picked out a newer maroon color that he liked. I will ask him and get back to you.
Chadwa


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Wow, pics of the tail panel replacement are interesting to me. I need to replace mine as well and am planning to use a piece of angle iron and clamps at the notches in the quarters to hold it in place too. Where did you get the panel and how was the fit? I need to replace the entire trunk floor too and will be getting the one piece assembly for that. Where in ND are you ? I bought my 67 in Minot last January.
> Keep the pics coming as I am gearing up to get my body on a roto soon and start the floor and rocker replacement.
> I'm betting it's Gulf Turquoise, same as mine.


The customer supplied me with the panel so I don't know but I will ask him where he got it and get back to you. The fit was ok. I tend to be a perfectionist so my opinion might be stronger than some peoples. Most aftermarket Taiwan panels aren't all that great but they are better than nothing. The taillights do fit in the openings, thats good. The panel fit to the quarters ok, but could be better. The trunk weatherstrip (top of the panel) has a different angle than the original but it looks like it will work (seal up). I fit the trunk lid got in the trunk closed the lid and took a look. On the whole it is an ok panel. My shop is at Rice Lake, 24 miles south of Minot. If you have any more questions just ask. I will ask him where he got the tail panel and let you know.
Chadwa


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm kind of a perfectionist too but i don't have the resources to buy an NOS panel. I've heard the Taiwan parts have improved over time. Good to hear the lights fit correctly. That had been an issue in the past.
As for the color, the designator on the trim tag will call it out. Here's a pic of mine with the K for Gulf Turquoise circled. Linden Green would be letter H.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have heard that the repro tail panel "fits well".... Man what I wouldn't do to get my filthy hands on a set of 1/4 panels for a 67 GTO.......:willy:


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> I'm kind of a perfectionist too but i don't have the resources to buy an NOS panel. I've heard the Taiwan parts have improved over time. Good to hear the lights fit correctly. That had been an issue in the past.
> As for the color, the designator on the trim tag will call it out. Here's a pic of mine with the K for Gulf Turquoise circled. Linden Green would be letter H.


Still waiting to hear back from my customer on the color and where he got the tail panel. He removed the tag before he brought the car to me, that's why I don't know the color. As soon as I hear from him I will post it here.
Chadwa


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Gator67 said:


> Is that Linden Green or Gulf Turquoise I see on the cowl section? Is the customer going back to the original color? I have a 67 convertible I'm re-doing back to the original Linden Green.



Customer just emailed me. Said it was gulf turquiose. 
Chadwa


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Wow, pics of the tail panel replacement are interesting to me. I need to replace mine as well and am planning to use a piece of angle iron and clamps at the notches in the quarters to hold it in place too. Where did you get the panel and how was the fit? I need to replace the entire trunk floor too and will be getting the one piece assembly for that. Where in ND are you ? I bought my 67 in Minot last January.
> Keep the pics coming as I am gearing up to get my body on a roto soon and start the floor and rocker replacement.
> I'm betting it's Gulf Turquoise, same as mine.



Customer just emailed me. Said he got it from Originl Parts Group. 1-800-243-8355. Part #G200010. $329.00. About $50.00 shipping. Hope this helps.
Chadwa


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

eric i would also like to get my hands on a pair of 1/4s for my 67


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Got the main body in primer this week. More to come.
Chadwa


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

"They" really should reproduce a GOOD set of 1/4s for our cars. In the USA! If they cost more, so be it, they will fit and the money will stay here!!!:willy: Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Chadwa said:


> Customer just emailed me. Said it was gulf turquiose.
> Chadwa


I figured so by the color on the cowl panel...



Chadwa said:


> Customer just emailed me. Said he got it from Originl Parts Group. 1-800-243-8355. Part #G200010. $329.00. About $50.00 shipping. Hope this helps.
> Chadwa


Thanks, that will most likely be a GoodMark part.



Eric Animal said:


> "They" really should reproduce a GOOD set of 1/4s for our cars. In the USA! If they cost more, so be it, they will fit and the money will stay here!!!:willy: Eric


"They" were in the process when the economy took a dump. I agree, there is a market for good fitting q-p's for a 67 but apparently "they" don't think they can sell enough to recoup the cost. Where the heck are the original dies ???


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Blocked out the body and put it in 2nd primer. The customer supplied me with an aftermarket hood. The stock scoop didn't fit it to good. But if you trim the scoop you can get it to fit decent.
Chadwa


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> "They" really should reproduce a GOOD set of 1/4s for our cars. In the USA! If they cost more, so be it, they will fit and the money will stay here!!!:willy: Eric


I thought the 67 1/4's were finally reproduced. Some of the big repo companies are advertising them. I think they're from Dynacorn. Or are they still just listing them in the catalog and still not actually available? I've been hearing that story for the past few years: "they're in the process of reproducing them." In fact, I put my name on the wait list for them about 4 years ago, and suprisingly haven't heard anything.

I ended up just buying a donor car from california to use the rust free back half. So far my experience with the aftermarket parts has been terrible. I've spent so much money on shipping back returns it's ridiculous. That being said, I have heard good things about the repo tail panel. I found an NOS one on ebay for $500, so I figured for the little extra cash I'd go NOS. I think it's strange how few parts are availble for 67 GTO's when that's one of the more common years I see on the road and in the shows.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You will never get a straight answer about the 1/4 panels. I hear that the bottom repair sections work well. Someone told me the new repro door shells fit well, but I am not gonna spend $400+ to find out! If I could find a rust free rear clip, I would probably buy it......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chadwa said:


> Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Blocked out the body and put it in 2nd primer. The customer supplied me with an aftermarket hood. The stock scoop didn't fit it to good. But if you trim the scoop you can get it to fit decent.
> Chadwa


Chad, If you use the aftermarket scoop with the aftermarket hood, the fit is SUPPOSEDLY excellent.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

have any of you bought a new core support for the 66-67 model. if so who did you get it from and what did you think of the quality.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66tempestGT said:


> have any of you bought a new core support for the 66-67 model. if so who did you get it from and what did you think of the quality.


I've purchased cores supports from year one for my 66 and 67, the fit is very good, quality is good and looks original.


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Chad, If you use the aftermarket scoop with the aftermarket hood, the fit is SUPPOSEDLY excellent.



Thanks Animal. I'll keep that in mind if I ever get to do another 67 GTO.
Chadwa


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Got the hood blocked and primed. This is how the scoop fit after I trimmed it on the sides and front. I told my customer I could get it better but he said that it looked fine to him.
Chadwa


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good. :cheers


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Rukee.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

05GTO said:


> I've purchased cores supports from year one for my 66 and 67, the fit is very good, quality is good and looks original.


thanks, that's good to here. they are the cheapest i have found also.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the car is looking good chadwa. makes me jealous.


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi guys. I got the GTO done months ago. Just have not had the time to post any pictures. 
Chadwa


----------



## Chadwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Just found some pictures of it at a car show. Sorry, my camera doesn't take the best pictures.
Chadwa


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chad,The car looks sweet! Very cool color.arty:


----------

